

Why the Oracle Java Patents Were Literally A Joke Played by Sun Engineers - grellas
http://techdirt.com/articles/20100817/00061910645.shtml

======
tzs
The article's reasoning seems to be that because Gosling said that some Sun
engineers tried to see who could get the silliest patent, _ALL_ Sun patents
filed by those engineers were silly.

~~~
patrickaljord
All software patents are silly anyway.

